# [SOLVED]gento na ext4

## wodzik

jak w temacie. mam partycje na ext4, mam wsio co trzeba wkompilowane w jadro (na stale a nie jako moduly), instaluje gruba i dodstaje kernel panic przy starcie. ma ktos partycje glowna na ext4? bo sam juz googluje od wczoraj i nic nie moge wymyslec.

----------

## mbar

ja mam, tylko boot musisz mieć ext2 lub ext3, pamiętaj też o parametrze rootfstype.

----------

## wodzik

na to tez wpadlem, ale nie chce mi sie po raz kolejny kopiowac calego systemu i przestawiac partycji. tym bardziej ze mam juz 3 podstawowe a na rozszerzonej mam jedna jakies 160Gb, a zmiana jej rozmiaru to by zajela raczej spooooro czasu (wczoraj to robilem i trwalo ponad 2h). juz predzej bym sformatowal / na ext3. nie ma zadnego sposoby zeby postawic gentoo na ext4 bez osobnego boota?

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

Jaki masz ten kernel panic? Ja pare tygodni mialem ext4 na rootfs.

----------

## znal

Miałem podobny problem, na angielskim forum również był on opisywany. W moim przypadku pomogło prawdopodobnie dodanie do wpisu odpowiedniego kernela w grub.conf opcji

```
rootfstype=ext4
```

 lub włączenie extents przez tune2fs, szczegóły np.  :Arrow:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-726548-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## wodzik

cos w stylu: Cannot open root device "sda3" (po UUID tez nie dziala)or unknown-block(2,0)

jeszcze takie pyt. wie ktos czy w grubie w gentoo jest lata do ext4? 

http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg11458.html

--------EDIT---------

jest:

```
 *   850_all_grub-0.97_ext4.patch ...                                    [ ok ]

```

----------

## SlashBeast

Grub nie ma juz nic do tego, skoro laduje kernel, To kernel ma problem z rootfs, radzil bym CI przygotwowac jakis initramfs z busyboksem, odpalic go i sprawdzic, dlaczego /dev/sda3 nie chce sie montowac.

----------

## joi_

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> cos w stylu: Cannot open root device "sda3" (po UUID tez nie dziala)or unknown-block(2,0)
> 
> jeszcze takie pyt. wie ktos czy w grubie w gentoo jest lata do ext4? 
> 
> http://www.mail-archive.com/bug-grub@gnu.org/msg11458.html
> ...

 

chyba powinno być (0,2), a nie (2,0), skoro to sda3?

----------

## wodzik

pisalem z pamieci. partycja to sda2, a w opcjach kernela root=UUID=uuid.

----------

## Belliash

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> pisalem z pamieci. partycja to sda2, a w opcjach kernela root=UUID=uuid.

 

klamiesz...

----------

## wodzik

z czym konkretnie?

ale mysle ze masz racje. celowo podaje falszywe dane, bo wcale mi nie zalezy na postawieniu systemu.

w kazdym razie zaczynam myslec, ze cos nie halo z moim dyskiem, bo czy daje root=/dev/hda2 czy sda2 czy daje po uidzie zawsze dostaje komunikat :Cannot open root device "cokolwiek" or unknown-block(2,0) .  zrobilem sobie nawet initramfsa z pomoca stronki: http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Initramfs i tez nie dziala. dostaje blad w stylu:

```
EXT4-fs: Update your userspace programs to mount using ext4. \

EXT4-fs: ext4dev backwards compatibility will go away by 2.6.31

mount: mounting /dev/sda2 on root failed: No such device or adrress.
```

----------

## SlashBeast

To w koncu sda3 czy sda2? Coś źle robisz, jaki masz kernel? W kernelu nadal masz ext jako ext4dev czy ext4 po prostu?\

Co do initramfs, chodzi o to bys dostal sie do rescue shella czyli po prostu do sh z busyboksa, i sprobowal z niego zamontowac rootfs do np. /twoja_stara i wykonac switch_root /twojastara /sbin/init

----------

## mbar

```
EXT4-fs: Update your userspace programs to mount using ext4.
```

To jest przecież jasny i oczywisty komunikat.

----------

## lazy_bum

 *wodzik wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> EXT4-fs: ext4dev backwards compatibility will go away by 2.6.31
> ```
> ...

 

[mały OT]

Mam dwie (lub trzy) partycje założone jeszcze w czasach ext4dev. Powinienem je założyć jeszcze raz, żeby nie mieć problemów z =>2.6.31? Lub zrobić im jakiś tuning/update?

[/OT]

----------

## wodzik

partycja zakladana przez mkfs.ext4. okazuje sie, ze wystarczylo w opcjach kernela sie pobawic ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support i  Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers. troche dziwne, bo odkad pamietam zawsze dzialalo bez kombinowania. daje solved

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

## SlashBeast

ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support powinienes w ogole wylaczyc i zostac przy libata.

----------

## wodzik

tak tez myslalem, ale na libata nie widzial dysku. jak juz zmusze moja myszke i klawke do dzialania w xach, to zapewne glebiej poszukam co  mu sie nie podobalo.

----------

## Belliash

 *lazy_bum wrote:*   

>  *wodzik wrote:*   
> 
> ```
> EXT4-fs: ext4dev backwards compatibility will go away by 2.6.31
> ```
> ...

 

wystarczy ze zamontujesz jako EXT4... flaga TEST_FS zostanie automatycznie usunieta z FS i stanie sie "niemozliwy" do zamontowania jako ext4dev, mozna to odwrocic  :Wink: 

----------

